
Ask HN: How hard is to switch from back end to front end programmer? - betimd
Considering myself as software architect (knowing all technologies from databases to APIs) how hard is to switch to frontend programmer (JS + Vue or React + HTML + CSS) and what would your suggestion to read &#x2F; follow?
======
pramodliv1
> what would your suggestion to read / follow? Here's my Quora answer -
> [https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-make-real-time-app-in-
> Django-...](https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-make-real-time-app-in-Django-
> using-a-beautiful-front-end-framework-like-ember-React-Meteor-Angular-JS-
> Any-good-free-resources-for-begineers?share=1)

------
gewoonkris
I noticed that more and more freelance development jobs (at least in the
Netherlands for regular non-rockstar-developers) are asking for full-stack
skills. So being only a back-end developer makes it a tad harder to find a
gig.

So I suppose I am saying: good question, I wonder about the same thing.

